# Custom Ultramarine Action Figure



## soulbrother73 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello , this is my newest custom project . Warhammer 40k Ultramarine , super articulated in the Revoltech style. I dont know how many of you collect or know about revoltech but they are amazing figures with some of the best articulation of all action figures , the size of the figures are about an inch smaller than a marvel legends figure , you will see in the pics below that i have used the figure stand from a marvel legends showdown figure. 
How i made this figure is , i used a Getter Robo figure , and a Black Getter Robo figure for the base figures , and i used Casteline wax to sculpt the armor on the figure , and made molds of the seperate peices includeing the joints [wich are fantastic] , and then cast everything in lastic resin. I also made the base from resin and used basic baseing tecniques from the warhammer 40k guide to finish the base. 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

That is the most badass thing I have seen in a long time. Its seriously making me drool.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Not bad, not bad at all, what's he made out of?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats the most freakingly awesome thing i've seen for a long time. :shok:

I also want to know what its made out/ where you got it from.


----------



## soulbrother73 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey , thanks for the good words , the figure was sculpted by me on a Revoltech figure , and then i made molds of the individual peices and then cast them in a 2 part liquid plastic resin , so i can make more which i am already working on the next one which will be a Chaos Marine.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Way awesome, dude. Can't wait to see his chaos counterpart. Rep for this, for sure.


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

Way kool looking (only part that looks freeky to me is the size of the head but ohh well)


----------

